# Long beach Riders



## brizco (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello everyone...im a newb to road bikes (been riding 15-30mi rides on a hybrid) and im going to be getting my new 2013 cannondale synapse this wednesday! Anyways i was wondering if anyone in the long beach area would like to ride sumtime? I had 2 friends who would ride with me 3-4 days a week but one injured his ACL and the other is traveling for work alot... 

I am also down if there are any group rides in this area that are ok with a new rider....prefrrably not pros who has a pace that i could not possibly keep up with...YET! 
Just looking for a a cool few guys or gals who would like to ride 15-30+ miles ...im open to routes and pretty much whatever...i kinda like to stay away from major traffic areas tho. got a pretty good route in this city too with a few hills and breathtaking views!


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

Kings bike shop has a good ride Sunday mornings at 8


----------

